# Grizzly 12x36 lathe (DF1236G, G1003, etc) metric threading chart



## hman (Oct 27, 2017)

Some time back in 2014 I posted an "improved" metric threading chart for this series of lathes (including the 12x24 equivalents). The chart included all but one of the currently used metric threads (couldn't find a way to get 5.5mm pitch, used on M56 fasteners), and gave very close approximations to the 0.7, 1.75 and 3.5mm pitches (good within ½%).  Today I found an alternate setup for the 0.7mm pitch (using a 46 tooth gear), and I wanted to verify it.  Not having the lathe available, I revisited the entire calculation.  In doing so, I noticed that I'd made two errors on my original chart.  I've revised it accordingly, and double checked all the settings.  Here it is:


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting.   I have a Grizzly 12x37 lathe, so relevant for me.   I happen to be setting up to cut my first metric thread, 1.5 pitch which is on the original threading chart.   I have the 32 tooth gear.   I wonder why Grizzly did not show the potential for this in the metric matrix.


----------

